# Sex Toy Frustration!



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

My oldest Budgie Lucky he's only 2 but for about a week now he has been raping his toy...cat toy dung bell and normal ball with bell in it, tied together.
he grabs it with his claws, pulls it over to him (it on elastic) and rub it on himself...for ages until he falls of the branch (still holding the toy) and bungees to the floor of the cage....can't be good for him...or the poor toy.
surely this will lead to false hope but he is finally starting to put on weight (early thread) 
His room mate chucky (male) doesn't seem impressed really.


----------



## fotisnast (Jan 13, 2014)

Very interesting!


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

Rogue665 said:


> My oldest Budgie Lucky he's only 2 but for about a week now he has been raping his toy...cat toy dung bell and normal ball with bell in it, tied together.
> he grabs it with his claws, pulls it over to him (it on elastic) and rub it on himself...for ages until he falls of the branch (still holding the toy) and bungees to the floor of the cage....can't be good for him...or the poor toy.
> surely this will lead to false hope but he is finally starting to put on weight (early thread)
> His room mate chucky (male) doesn't seem impressed really.


I am the same after a bottle of Pernod. Harry:2thumb:


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

A new untapped market! Bird sex toys.. (avian birds that is).


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

I used to have a Budgie called Bart that flew wild in my living room. I once woke up after a nap with him on my nose, wings outstretched and a nasty wet substance on my nose. I was not impressed. Locked him up from then onwards.


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

kato said:


> I used to have a Budgie called Bart that flew wild in my living room. I once woke up after a nap with him on my nose, wings outstretched and a nasty wet substance on my nose. I was not impressed. Locked him up from then onwards.


So you woke up with a bird on your face? I'm glad you kept that in context!

:lol2:


----------

